# what would you like to see in the next AC game ?



## Lars (Sep 20, 2014)

- i would like to make your own ''mainstreet''  ( to make it more original and ''your own'' )

- that YOU decide where a villager is going to live. or make it so they cannot put their house where a tree, shrub, flower OR most importantly paths are. ( so you just kinda ''force'' them to live somewhere )

- and that you can give your town the shape of land, river and beach en decide how many rocks you have.
where retail is going to be, where the town hall is going to be and your starting villagers.

- have all the PWP's from the start ACCEPT: museum 2nd floor, rooster and katrina

- you can have that your villagers move to another part of your town ( if you want them to )

- be able to place MUCH MORE pwp's

so you can make your city as you want it from the start.


----------



## Melody (Sep 20, 2014)

They should make a way where villagers can't move into a certain area, like my flower patch -.-


----------



## Lars (Sep 20, 2014)

i know right.

its so annoying.


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 20, 2014)

Your ideas kind of take away the fun of the game. It would be boring to have everything perfect from the start. I agree with picking where villagers live though.


----------



## Dork (Sep 20, 2014)

ooh i like the idea of villagers not being able to plant their houses on greenery. Then again, that'd be pretty sucky when you first get the game and you don't have an axe yet.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'd like to be able to design my own town more, like they give you a map and then you are allowed to decide where the retail area goes, where the town hall goes, or where the rocks or ponds go etc...

This would help me out so much as I would not end up restarting my town as often cause of not liking where the retail is or town hall or something big enough to bother me. That's definitely one negative aspect of being a perfectionist xd 

Oh yes and I definitely agree with the idea of being able to choose where your villagers move in without the hassle of trying to place them for hours. The next Animal crossing would be so great if it included that feature!


----------



## Citri (Sep 20, 2014)

It would be great when villagers moved to your town, you met them at Town Hall and then walked them over to a spot where they would place their house. 

Better options with pathing/spacing

More PWP's like at least 90834234 more

Easier way to trade with other users

Ability to get rid of those flop rocks omg


----------



## cadney (Sep 23, 2014)

BETTER. BRIDGE. PLACEMENT. RULES.
I swear; villagers can move their house 1 pace in front of my bridge and TOTALLY block it almost, but I can't build a bridge if it's 5 paces on either side from ANYTHING?? That's just poor game design. It's the thing that upsets me the most about this game.

Alpaca villagers that can actually live in your town would be so cute.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

I have so many ideas that I can't name them all. I'm putting every one of them in my blog. But here are some I like to see:


More PWPs, more items, and more mayoral options.
Map Editor and biomes
Zoning animals in certain places
More museum exhibits to donate to
Playable characters to be NPCs when inactive (i.e. I'm able to chat with a villager named "Jenny" when I use Penny, both being humans).


----------



## Marisska (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd like to be able to "cook", I mean, use the fruits, flour, sugar, milk,.... to make cakes and stuff like that!


----------



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish it would be easier to build diagonal bridges


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

I want more PWPs, more animal types, more items, and an ability to move villagers' houses.


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 24, 2014)

A backyard (as an expansion to your house entered from a backdoor), more map choices in the beginning, new fruits, new villager choices, and I like Citri's idea for house placement.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

Marisska said:


> I'd like to be able to "cook", I mean, use the fruits, flour, sugar, milk,.... to make cakes and stuff like that!



And what would you do wih them?


----------



## Anjellie (Sep 24, 2014)

Huu I have a few things I'd love to see~ 

1. The obvious - Choosing where villagers put their house! 
2. I would love to have fruit bushes!! Like strawberries, raspberries etc! 
3. Being able to use a cooker to cook would be great!  (You can use the food as decoration or give to villagers to up the friendship!)
4. Lot's more PWPs.. There's just not enough to make a town original :c I mean, everyone has the same PWPs in their town xD
5. I would love to see llama/alpaca villagers.. Because their my favourites n . n ) 
6. It'd be cool if you can have the other player's characters wandering around the town  Make it look a bit more lively  
7. A larger selection of shops in mainstreet.. Like you could have a cheap shop, medium shop and expensive shop (like Gracies shop)... Y'know? Just to make the town more fun and bigger  I can think of like 6 more shops they can add xD 
8. Movable rocks ;-; 
9. A garden for your house! Because using the wallpaper/floor to make a garden looks pretty naff. :u
10. I also personally would like to see some sort of energy/health bar. It can go down from getting stung my bees or scorpions, and not sure what else xD And you eat food to up it  (Cause you can eat fruit but it doesn't do anything xD) But people say that would be too similar to Harvest Moon which is true, but still! 
11. Maybe a few more festivals and competitions? I don't know what, maybe like best room? xD and Lyle judges all the competitors rooms based on those points you get? Although that might be easy :c 

I think that's all my ideas xD.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd love it if you could actually cook stuff in the game. And give it to the villagers maybe @u@ <333


----------



## madokaname (Sep 26, 2014)

more bunny villagers - i need cuter bunnies for my town!


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Sep 28, 2014)

I really miss getting the messages in bottles. Why would they get rid of that for New Leaf? It would be so awesome in New Leaf because of Streetpass. So if the next Animal Crossing has some kind of feature like Streetpass hopefully they'll bring back messages in bottles.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 28, 2014)

As much as I would like things like "create you own map" or what ever, I don't agree. Seriously, some of these things just make the game way too easy and it's making things "more perfect" at a faster rate. I'd prefer it if things were close to perfect, but at the same time some things I didn't expect that's tolerable.

My idea is maybe when Rover talks to you (if the game starts out the same), he asks you 1 or 2 questions about the town, so you atleast get _some_ stuff you want in the town. And after he shows you a map and be like "is this your town?". I don't know, I just don't want everything to be absolutely perfect. (I used to like things to be absolutely perfect, but I realized it makes the game too easy)

Also, more pwps, some villagers from the older games to come back, more festivals, message bottles, Observatory, more bushes (4 isn't enough!)

Another thing is, I want things to seem more "alive". Like the other character coming out of their houses when your not playing on them. And when it rains, there's water dripping from buildings/trees, etc. You see more birds around town and sometimes the trees move from the wind, and other stuff.

Also, lunar eclipses and maybe a comet would be nice to see at night every once in a while.

(yeah not the best ideas but it would be nice imo)


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 28, 2014)

-Cooking
-Ability to own your own shop
-Play as an animal character
-Roomate with villagers 
-Shower/take baths/ swim indoors
-Grow veggies + more fruit variety 
-Turtle villager type
-Have an INN where multiple villagers can visit/stay
-Villagers invite you to eat at their house

I love the current animal crossing already, but this would make it more awesome : D


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> -Cooking
> -Ability to own your own shop
> -Play as an animal character
> -Roomate with villagers
> ...



We have that kind of game. The Sims.


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 28, 2014)

I like ACNL a lot already but here's a few things that I think could improve it.
-villagers' location shown on map
-ability to "lock" one villager at a time so they can't move out, or at least an easier way to retrieve a villager you've lost
-more storage. more storage. more storage. more st
-fix grass erosion - no random dirt sports, maybe the possibility to put down dirth paths without having to run on the same path for months
-more villagers, both in general and a higher villager cap for an individual town
-change colours on clothes
-less sea bass


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably more npcs and stores. 

I love how unpredictable land plotting is and random villagers. It takes diversity into a whole new level.

But I would like new stores or npc like a bakery, gift shop where you pay an npc to send good surprises to villagers, prankster shop where you pay an npc to prank a villager.

More villagers too! So that cycling and looking for your dreamies will become more challenging.

I would also like incompatibility of villagers to happen. Like this villager type is incompatible with another. And they should fight and argue often. Then you choose a side. The side you didnt choose will play pranks on you while the one chosen will be a bit kinder to you.


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## RickyKitty (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't played New Leaf so maybe I wont be as accurate but.

Personally I like some surprise about how my town will look when I first start the game. Maybe have design from the beginning optional? I always liked finding out what surprises awaited me in my town!

Okay so! The thing I want might not be typical, and might be a bit of a stretch, but basically if you have an internet connection, I think it would be *super cool* if the weather synced! There are a lot of apps and such that sync with your local weather when you have internet connection. It wouldn't be impossible, but it might be a bit complicated to add in, I'm not sure. 

If your wifi is tricky, maybe when it picks up weather, it just keeps it there until a new reading comes in. So its not constantly going from rainy to sunny, that seems to make sense to me. It also means you could have rainy weather all day, and such.

But there should also be an option in settings or something to turn off the weather sync. 

I just like all my stuff synced up. The time sync and seasons already makes me really happy as it is, but I think adding the weather sync would be a cool touch!

I like the fruit bushes idea. :3

And also, always more festivals and events!!


----------



## Minene (Oct 1, 2014)

More design slots without having to make extra characters


----------



## Lars (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, that's a really good one minene


----------



## Coach (Oct 5, 2014)

I want more Balls.
Like the ones from gamecube.


----------



## MaeCie (Oct 5, 2014)

Idk if this has already been said if so I apologize! But I think it would be cool if your town had two parts, like where the cliffs are you have a ramp so you have a top level and bottom level make the layout more fun, also have shops in your town I hate how everything is on "mainstreet" lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 5, 2014)

MaeCie said:


> Idk if this has already been said if so I apologize! But I think it would be cool if your town had two parts, like where the cliffs are you have a ramp so you have a top level and bottom level make the layout more fun, also have shops in your town I hate how everything is on "mainstreet" lol



Lol so basically how it was in CF?

Btw, you gave me this idea, so thank you  I think it would be nice to have a part of town where neighbors would move in. Also, it would be cool to have your town expand over the other side of that rock wall. I don't know, I like how the town looks right now, but I want it to be bigger without it affecting the town so this is the only thing I came up with. Yeah, not the best idea, and I know the first thing I said was already said on another thread but I really like this idea.


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

You can shoot down Pete when he's flying again and I wanna ride the eagle and bird villagers and I want Brewster to be airborne


----------



## MaeCie (Oct 6, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol so basically how it was in CF?
> 
> I never played CF New Leaf was my first AC sadly lol wish I would of played the others!!
> 
> ...


----------

